# Hello, My budgies have been with me for three months. The pet shop owner said they were very young. But i think not can you please tell me their ag



## sanil (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*None of the birds look to be young from the pictures you posted. Once a budgie is past a few months old and and already developed iris rings, it is impossible to accurately give an age for it.*


----------

